# did i do this right?



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

white snapper. 
salt, pepper, garlic powder, peanut oil, marinated two days.
fish dip with cream cheese and other ingredients you know.
whole wheat crackers.
bone ap a teet.

jack


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks delicious


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'll have to try it to say for sure....


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

edit


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

Not sure since I didnt get a taste test.....


----------

